# Trivia 7/30



## luckytrim (Jul 30, 2019)

trivia 7/30
DID YOU KNOW ...
Left-handedness is twice as common in twins than in the  general population.

1. Australia is the source of over 90% of which semi-precious  stone?
2. Which play by Shakespeare begins with a king leaving his  property to his
daughters?
3. The Boer War took place in what country?
4. One POTUS learned English as a second language ; which one  ?
5. "Do You Believe in Magic" (1965) was the first number one  hit of which
artist /  group?
6. Which of these is Japan's largest island ?
  a. - Hokkaido
  b. - Honshu
  c. -  Shikoku
  d. - Kyushu
7. What is pictured on the reverse of the Jefferson Nickel  ?
8. Henry VIII married six women during his lifetime but he  disliked one wife 
in particular and allegedly described her as a 'Flanders  mare'...  Name 
her...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first airplane accident to result in more than 500 deaths  took place in
1977 at Charles DE Gaulle Airport near Paris, when two planes  collided on
the runway.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Opal
2. 'King Lear'
3. South Africa
4. Martin Van Buren
5. the Lovin' Spoonful
6. - b
7. Monticello
8.  Anne of Cleves

CRAP !!
Yes, two planes collided and, yes, it was in 1977,  but..........
On March 27, 1977, 583 people were killed when a KLM Boeing  747, which was
attempting to take off in heavy fog, crashed into a Pan Am 747  on the
airport runway on the Canary Island of Tenerife, Spain. All  the passengers
and crew aboard the KLM aircraft were killed. Only 61 of the  396 passengers
and crew on the Pan Am plane survived.


----------

